# PoppyPatch Naughty Bonnie is ready to COME HOME!!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I just sent an email to see if tomorrow would be good to go and get her... it's a 2 1/2 hour drive there... so I could be back home with her by early afternoon!!!! I'm SO excited to get her here! I'll post pics as soon as she comes home!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

YAY


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:dance: Can't wait to see photos when you get her home.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

:wahoo: :stars: :leap: :applaud: Can't wait to see pics! Make sure to take LOTS! :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! Hope you post lots of pics when you get her home! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Exciting! Yay! :leap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well....we better get some pics...LOL


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you have her yet? :whatgoat: PICS????!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:leap: Whooo Hoooo Congrats!!! can't wait to see pics!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think she posted a new thread about her. :thumb:


----------

